# Im New Here



## Drywall Designer FL (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi im new here thanks everyone ... :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A low Ha !!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> A low Ha !!


What about,,,, Aloe, ha!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What about,,,, Aloe, ha!


That's not what I said! :blink:


----------



## Drywall Designer FL (Sep 3, 2015)

moore said:


> A low Ha !!


thanks for the invite my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Drywall Designer FL (Sep 3, 2015)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What about,,,, Aloe, ha!


thank you everyone thanks ....


----------

